# Earth Born Holistic Primitive Dog Food



## island girl (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Chihuahua terrier mix and he is a very finicky eater. This is my first dog and have tried different brands of dry dog food. Sometimes I mix a little bit of people food just to lure him to eat, or I've tried mixing 2 types of dry food, or mixing dry with can dog food until I discovered Earth Born Holistic Primitive Dog Food 2 weeks ago. He really likes it, however instead of slowly introducing this new food to him by mixing with his old food, I started to just give him this new food because he really liked it. Anyways, because I didn't mix this new dry food with his old dry food, his "poop" has been VERY soft for the past two weeks. What should I do....any suggestions? Thank you for your comments.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cut back on the amount your feeding, usually over feeding results in soft poo!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup, sounds like too much food. When our girl was on kibble, we had that issue too...and turns out I had some false information -- her previous owners said she got a certain amount so I went by that.....but the bag had changed its recommendation (and upped its protein/calorie content).


----------



## island girl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, but I strictly go by the recommended daily chart on the food bag and he also never finishes his food, so I don't think I'm over feeding him. This particular brand of food is high on protein, no fillers and grain free, could that be the problem?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Could be a potential protein intolerance, but I feel like he'd be showing other symptoms.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If it is grain free and you are going by the recommended amounts on the bag, then you definitely are over feeding! They are way off, cut it down by half then go from there.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The recommended amounts are almost always much too high for what the dog really needs. What food was he on before? And what is his general body condition.. overweight, underweight.. perfect?


----------



## island girl (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## island girl (Aug 15, 2011)

HI, his main food was Science Diet, recommended by a friend. According to his Vet, his weight is perfect and we make sure that he excercises every day at the park or beach.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yeah. That switch will do it.... it's probably a little more rich now with all those proteins (SD is not too great on this) and he probably needs significantly less.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've fed many different kibbles through the years and rarely fed as much as listed on the bag. For some reasons, the dog food companies significantly recommend too much. So, yes, I'd cut back on the amount you're feeding.

Also keep in mind that you're switching from a grain heavy food to a higher protein and higher fat grain free food. It takes the body a while to adjust.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

How much are you feeding him? My frenchie was on it (22lbs) and he ate 1 cup a day and had perfectly solid poops.

If for some reason it doesn't work out, I'd recommend their other two grain free formulas, either Great Plains Feast or Coastal Catch. My hound did AMAZING on the Great Plains Feast, and it's a little lower in protein at 32%. 

EB is a great food though


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe EB isn't the food for him.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't worry give him time to adapt, the same happened wit my toy poodle and he was on kirkland who has 29% protein EB has 38% , his stool were softer for like 3 weeks.

Maybe in your case was the sudden switch from a mostly plant based protein food to one that has meat based protein. 

You see the kirkland don't even have corn or by-product and my poodle had the soft stools, so for your dog being on a heavy corn wit by-product food to one that has none had an effect too, give him more time to see what happens :smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

you might be feeding too much but idk if i agree that the bag recommends way more than you should feed. i mean for a 100 pound dog they recommend 3.5 cups per day..that's nothing


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

both my 60 lb guys get about 1.5 cups per day of Grain Free Kibble and hold their weight fine. 

Its amazing how little you need to feed with the better foods. It will feel like you are starving them at first but let science and logic be your guide, not what "FEELS" right. Feelings get more people into trouble in this world than anything ... >>>philosophy rant off.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am feeding right now Orijen and I am only giving my 73lb lab a cup a day but then I give her wet mixed in with the evening meal. Hmmm maybe I should give her a bit more but she seems to be doing fine on this amount. Going to take her to the vet friday so shall see what her weight is. Have some questions to ask also! Ohand aslo I do give her 3 calorie treats and occasional RMBS!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently switched from Wellness Core Original to Earthborn Primitive. I fed 3/4 cup of Wellness with no problem. After switching, his poop was soft just as you experienced. I then reduced the amount to 1/2 cup 2x/day and he's fine. I don't pay attention to their feeding guide. I think it's a standard guide most manufacturer's use.


----------

